# Pre-Med Question - Asking all doctors and medical students!



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello. I am currently doing a pre-med track with a major in public relations. I have a question concerning admission for medical school. 

I have been doing the pre-requisites for medical school and I have performed somewhat average at a majority of them, though my major courses have prevented my GPA from tanking altogether. I haven't outright flunked any of the science courses, but I don't think passing the class is satisfactory enough for medical school. Looking at my coming years (I'm going to be a junior in college), I am going to take Biology (I took Biology at another school for the summer and chose not to transfer the grade to my main college) and then take Chem during that coming summer. During senior year, I was either planning on re-taking O-Chem or do some other science classes (i.e. Anatomy and Physiology, Microbiology, Environmental Science, etc.) to give my science GPA some much-needed boost and then maybe take Physics again during the summer. After that, I'll spend the following year studying for the MCAT and then apply if I get a satisfactory MCAT score. 

To all the doctors and now medical students of the forum, do you guys think this is an effective strategy?


EDIT: The school I'm thinking of applying to is Loma Linda University. I am Seventh-day Adventist and I'm currently attending Pacific Union College - an Adventist institution.


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

starscream430 said:


> Hello. I am currently doing a pre-med track with a major in public relations. I have a question concerning admission for medical school.
> 
> I have been doing the pre-requisites for medical school and I have performed somewhat average at a majority of them, though my major courses have prevented my GPA from tanking altogether. I haven't outright flunked any of the science courses, but I don't think passing the class is satisfactory enough for medical school. Looking at my coming years (I'm going to be a junior in college), I am going to take Biology (I took Biology at another school for the summer and chose not to transfer the grade to my main college) and then take Chem during that coming summer. During senior year, I was either planning on re-taking O-Chem or do some other science classes (i.e. Anatomy and Physiology, Microbiology, Environmental Science, etc.) to give my science GPA some much-needed boost and then maybe take Physics again during the summer. After that, I'll spend the following year studying for the MCAT and then apply if I get a satisfactory MCAT score.
> 
> ...


My daughter is currently in Med school getting ready to start her residency and this an excerpt from her blog that she ok'd for me to share with you:

*How to Get into Medical School*
I have been wanting to write a series for those applying to medical school or beginning medical school for quite some time now. 


Disclaimer: This is my opinion and based on my anecdotal experience and observations.




Pick an undergrad major you are passionate about
I can't tell you what is more depressing than a pre-med major. The majority of medical students have degrees in biology or some other related discipline. Apparently all the medical advisors think that only biology is relevant for becoming a doctor and studying the human condition. Study something you can use in addition to all the science you need to know for medical school. I studied philosophy in addition to biology, it cemented my interest in ethics, developed my writing skills, analytical abilities and left me with an open mind - most important when you will be dealing with people who have had very different life experiences than you. 
The humanities & arts can be very pertinent to studying medicine, so if you are interested in this go for it. It will also make you stand out from other applicants who have been brainwashed by their advisor.


Do well in undergrad courses
Biology 1 year
Inorganic Chemistry 1 year
Organic Chemistry 1 year
Biochemistry 1 semester
Physics 1 year
Some english / humanities courses
Although not required, I highly suggest a genetics or molecular biology course
You will want to get mostly A's and some B's in these courses in addition to A's in your 'real' major if you are a non-science major. If you get C's, you will most likely need to repeat the course and do some self evaluation and change your routine & lifestyle.
Build relationships with your professors, you will need them to write letters of recommendation for you. If they have never seen your face, you will be getting a generic letter. 


Find a mentor & when to listen to your pre-med advisor
My advisor told me to think about going into public health. Don't listen to these people if they discourage you. They have never been through the dehumanizing medical school admissions process and certainly are not physicians. Advisors make decisions based on statistics, scores and GPA's - all information that can be found on the interwebs. Listen to them when they pick out your weaknesses and use the criticism to better yourself. You will need them to write you a committee letter when application time comes, so build a working relationship with these people.
I highly suggest finding a physician / medical student / resident that has gone through the rigor of medical training and pick their brain and follow their guidance when going through undergrad. Ask them about their experiences, things they wish they had known, inspirations and challenges of practicing medicine and gaining acceptance. This will also give you a clue as to what you are getting yourself into.


Have service learning experiences 
Volunteer, do study abroad, actively participate in student organizations etc... have experiences that will take you outside your comfort zone and foster personal growth, maturity and leadership. 
For me, I volunteered extensively in my community, had international experiences and leadership in student organizations.
Also, having challenging personal ambitions are valuable: running marathons/triathlons, sports, learning languages, theatre, writing book/publication, working internationally, military service etc...


Get real world experience
Shadow physicians extensively, work in a health center, hospital or nursing home. No excuses! There are many opportunities for this. You need know what you are getting yourself into and you will be able to teach your classmates who did research in undergrad how to talk to patients, get vital signs and draw blood in your first year. Working with patients directly as a medical assistant, paramedic or nursing assistant is an invaluable experience.


Do well on the MCAT
A score of 30/45 is the usual target for applicants, although I know many applicants who have gained acceptance with a lower score and seen rejections to those who score above 30. 
I know the MCAT is changing in the coming years with more emphasis on the humanities, behavioral sciences and social issues. Right now there are the Verbal Reasoning, Biology, Physical Sciences and Writing sections. 
I highly suggest the exam krackers series and official MCAT practice exams. You will need to discipline yourself and be able to find your weaknesses. Create a study schedule or follow the exam krackers study schedule and stick to it. Adjust it to focus on your weak areas. TIME YOURSELF. Practice anxiety reducing techniques such as breathing. It helped me immensely when I had a near panic attack during the verbal reasoning section.




Be honest with yourself
When it comes time to apply, you will need to do some soul searching. Why do you really want to be a doctor? What have you learned about yourself over the years? 


How competitive is your application? You need to look at the average scores of the medical schools across the country. If a particular school's scores are above your scores you have a very slim chance of being accepted to that school. Don't waste your money applying and don't waste their time. 
If you are not interested in doing research, don't apply to a research driven medical school. 
If you have experience in or are interested in working with underserved peoples, do apply to a school who caters to this population. 
Where would you be willing to live? If you grew up in NYC would you be comfortable living in the rural south while attending medical school? 


Ask yourself these questions when deciding where you will apply.


Apply early
nuff said. Know your deadlines. Be prepared. Get your letters of recommendation and committee letter together in advance. 
Start writing your personal essays in advance. I suggest cocktails, inspirational movies and books to help the writing process 
Have a friend and/or mentor review your application before submitting.


Market yourself
You need to make yourself and your application stand out. 
At *******, there were 162 students who matriculated out of 3,800 applicants. Assuming they accepted 300 students and only 50% of them matriculated, that is approximately an 8% acceptance rate. 
Know your competition. Know the schools you are applying to. 
Highlight that which makes you different during your interview (within the boundaries - don't wear a colored suit outfit to an interview)
Be honest in your interview and be yourself. Be confident. 
END excerpt.

Hope this is of value and good luck............


----------



## snapplez728 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi, why don't you first start out by making a schedule of the classes that you will be taking for the next 4 years. I know you mentioned you are a junior, but if you are starting from scratch taking biology 1, and majoring in a non-science major, it's going to take you at least 3 years with summer classes. 

First thing is the pre-requisites that you need to get out of the way as soon as possible. If you are taking the MCAT beware that Psychology has been added as a new section. 

Biology 1*
General Microbiology*
Immunology and lab
Molecular Biology 1
Molecular Biology 2
Quantitative Biological Methods

Human Anatomy
Human Physiology*

Chem 1*
Chem 2 and lab*
Organic Chem 1*
Organic Chem 2 and lab*
Biochemistry*
Calculus 1
Physics 1*
Physics 2*
Genetics*

At the very least you MUST do all the ones in asterisks to succeed in the MCAT. Medical schools advise to take at least 15 hours per semester, or 3 sciences courses per semester. 

I was Biomedical for a year and being a doctor is tough. You need to join an extracurricular club as soon as possible and start volunteering at a hospital now. For this upcoming semester take Biology 1, Chemistry 1, a math course and PR course for your major.

Good luck! You can always come chat with me, I can totally help you. God bless.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

snapplez728 said:


> Hi, why don't you first start out by making a schedule of the classes that you will be taking for the next 4 years. I know you mentioned you are a junior, but if you are starting from scratch taking biology 1, and majoring in a non-science major, it's going to take you at least 3 years with summer classes.
> 
> First thing is the pre-requisites that you need to get out of the way as soon as possible. If you are taking the MCAT beware that Psychology has been added as a new section.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your very informative response. I am planning of staying one extra year at my college - a plan I have discussed with my academic advisors and my parents. My plan is as follows:

Junior: Biology

Junior Summer: O-Chem (through the Integrated Science Program: ISP - Accelerated College Science Program Courses and Classes, Learn Science in Months Not Years)

Senior: Biochemistry / Extra Science Courses (to add more science classes toward my science GPA)

Senior Summer: Physics

5th Year: Chemistry / Extra Science Courses 

5th Year Summer: MCAT


Also, I am volunteering at a hospital at the moment and doing an internship with a nonprofit medical clinic Clinica Verde (Clinica Verde)


----------



## snapplez728 (Aug 2, 2014)

Sounds good!

Join an extracurricular pre-med club or get a job (along with the volunteering experience). 
Aim for at least a 30 on the MCAT. 
Aim for at least a 3.3 GPA. 
Osteopathic medical schools are easier to get into than allopathic schools*** (D.O vs M.D.)
For the really rigorous schools, they like to see at least 60 credit hours of science classes (but it is not a requirement).
You need Human physiology, biochemistry and psychology/sociology/philosophy knowledge to do well on the MCAT. 
You need to apply to medical school and take the MCAT the summer before senior year (or in other words, a year before). Plan this out accordingly. For example, you're saying that you are going to take the MCAT in the summer of your 5th year but if this is the case, that fall you won't be admitted to med school, you will have to wait a year. 
Other than that, sounds good! Good luck!


----------

